# Jugar a la rateta



## PeTiTPois

Hola,

Suposo que molts coneixeu i heu jugat a "fer la rateta" amb el lot, a les fosques.

Algú sap com es coneix el joc en castellà?

Gràcies!


----------



## Cento

Jo no ho he sentit mai, però sembla que una opció és "escardillo", però no sé si l'expressió és "hacer escardillo" o com.


PS.: Jo sempre jugava amb un espill. I acabe de descobrir que dieu "lot" a la llanterna.


----------



## PeTiTPois

Gràcies, Cento! 
"Escardillo" ja és una pista. Ara puc cercar millor al CREA i veure quins verbs l'acompanyen.


----------



## PeTiTPois

PeTiTPois said:


> Gràcies, Cento!
> "Escardillo" ja és una pista. Ara puc cercar millor al CREA i veure quins verbs l'acompanyen.



Doncs em sembla que no em tingut sort... Al CREA consta només una opció, però no és pas al que em refereixo.

Algú cap idea més?

Gràcies


----------



## borgonyon

En este sitio he encontrado «jugar al escardillo».


----------



## PeTiTPois

borgonyon said:


> En este sitio he encontrado «jugar al escardillo».



Borgonyon, milions de gràcies!!!!


----------



## Namarne

Només per reblar el clau... 


> *escardillo**.*
> (...)
> * 3.* m. Viso o reflejo del sol producido por un espejo u otro cuerpo brillante, que sirve por lo común de entretenimiento a los niños.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


(Jo no ho coneixia).


----------



## PeTiTPois

Namarne said:


> Només per reblar el clau...
> (Jo no ho coneixia).



Ara sí que ja està tot dit! 
Gràcies!!


----------

